# New tank,mature filter



## Nelson (21 Oct 2016)

I'm just setting up a new tank and need to close another one down.
I'll be using the mature filter from the old tank.
The soil in the new tank doesn't leech ammonia.

Do you see any problems with putting the fish,from the old tank,in ?.


----------



## Zeus. (21 Oct 2016)

I may be new but read lots. But good question 

My take would be you would be fine.
Reasons.
No ammonia in soil or maybe very little 
Mature filter so ready to go - maybe just don't let it filter stand for too long with no water flowing through it, even if it just a bucket with your old tank water. Those bacteria need that gaseous exchange to keep them happy.

But I'm sure someone will point out any of my wrong assumptions and stuff I have even thought off. 

Zeus


----------



## kadoxu (21 Oct 2016)

Nelson said:


> I'm just setting up a new tank and need to close another one down.
> I'll be using the mature filter from the old tank.
> The soil in the new tank doesn't leech ammonia.
> 
> Do you see any problems with putting the fish,from the old tank,in ?.


Don't forget that at least a small part of the nitrogen cycle can also happen on the soil, so once moved I would give it at least a couple of days before adding fish, even with a cycled filter.

Also, remember that if you have your filter not running for more than a few hours, some of the bacteria will die, so depending on the amount of time needed to make this switch, you'll need to take that into consideration as well


----------



## Nelson (21 Oct 2016)

Thanks guys.
It will only take 15-20 minutes to move the filter.


kadoxu said:


> so once moved I would give it at least a couple of days before adding fish


I'll need to move the fish at the same time.


----------



## Zeus. (21 Oct 2016)

Nelson said:


> I'll need to move the fish at the same time.



Got anything to keep old tank water moving, power head,air stone.... do water change very regular lowering toxic levels, increasing O2 levels in tank. Levels the lights on full time so plants keep producing O2 instead of using it at night. Plants may not like it if you plan to re-use them


----------



## kadoxu (21 Oct 2016)

Nelson said:


> Thanks guys.
> It will only take 15-20 minutes to move the filter.
> 
> I'll need to move the fish at the same time.


Yeah, if you're only taking a few minutes to change the filter, it shouldn't be a problem... 
Maybe I'm just being extra careful, but I'm still unsure about the soil. Hopefully some of our "gurus" will give you better advice on this matter.


----------



## Nelson (21 Oct 2016)

I'm using JBL Aquabasis+ and sand.I've contacted JBL,and they said it doesn't leech ammonia.


----------



## sciencefiction (22 Oct 2016)

Soil can be the vehicle of a lot of the nitrification going on. So you may experience a "spike". I'd resort to water changes every other day for a week or two to allow the old filters to develop the amount of bacterial that was in the old substrate.


----------



## Cor (22 Oct 2016)

Nelson said:


> I'm using JBL Aquabasis+ and sand.I've contacted JBL,and they said it doesn't leech ammonia.


Correct, I can confirm that Tropica substrate and JBL Aquabasis+ won't give a ammonia spike


----------



## tim (22 Oct 2016)

Always worth a couple of weeks of regular 50% water changes to get the tank stable though IMHO


----------



## dw1305 (22 Oct 2016)

Hi all, 





Nelson said:


> I'll need to move the fish at the same time.


Are you re-using the plants in the new scape? If you aren't I'd definitely add some of the old tanks substrate to the new tank, it doesn't have to be very much.





tim said:


> Always worth a couple of weeks of regular 50% water changes to get the tank stable


I agree with the others I'd definitely up the water change frequency, and add some floating plants.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nelson (22 Oct 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Are you re-using the plants in the new scape?



I'll be using all the plants from the old tank,plus some new plants.
There will also be floaters.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Oct 2016)

Hi all,





Nelson said:


> I'll be using all the plants from the old tank,plus some new plants.
> There will also be floaters.


Should be fine.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tonka (30 Oct 2016)

The majority of the bacteria is in your filter media so there are no issues with ammonia and nitrite. As the substrate is new you will need to monitor TDS and probably wc 50% a couple of times a week until this stabilizes.


----------

